# synchro photos via partage de connexion



## guytoon48 (28 Novembre 2018)

Bonsoir,
Je partage pour une période la connexion de mon iPhone vers mon MBP.
Cela fonctionne bien à part la Synchro des photos prises sur l'iPhone qui ne se chargent pas dans "Photos"?
est-ce dû à ce partage de connexion (pourtant 4G très vaillante), ou le fait que je ne sois pas en wifi pure?


----------



## guytoon48 (29 Novembre 2018)

J’ai trouvé la réponse sur ce même site : https://www.macg.co/os-x/2018/04/de...nchronise-plus-en-partage-de-connexion-102038


----------

